# Public perception of Alpina?



## ronragus

With the resell value of Alpina on the lower end of the spectrum of swiss brands which is unfortunate, how is the public perception of the brand over all? Was it clouded but the Citizen ownership, or something else? Not enough brand ambassadors? Could the brand perception/resale value be away from North America? Are there more ADs selling this brand overseas? 

Alpina looks like a perfectly functioning brand with better offerings than some of the watch brands out there (Tissot/Edox/Rado/Longines)- just not sure why seems to be having a hard time getting into mainstream?


----------



## lorsban

Alpina is owned by Citizen? I didn't know that. 

Either way, I like their watches. I see them as being just below Daniel JeanRichard in terms of quality, fit and finish. 

But, like JeanRichard, they don't really have the same recognition as, say, Tag Heuer or breitling. So their resale has suffered accordingly. 

I'd buy one 2nd hand if the price was right. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 12345142

It's good, I guess. Why should you care what the public thinks of your watch, anyway? If you really did, you'd probably buy a Daniel Wellington.


----------



## lorsban

12345142 said:


> It's good, I guess. Why should you care what the public thinks of your watch, anyway? If you really did, you'd probably buy a Daniel Wellington.


He seems to be concerned about resale and if that were the case, he really should set his sights on the 2nd hand market so it's a non-issue.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus

Even Oris gets a more loyal following than Alpina and more advertisments as well. Not sure if this is just a locale problem

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng

Alpina watches are selling on big discount on many online stores. IMHO, with that discounts, it will not be a significant loss if you flip. I own an Alpina watch and I love it, the quality is definitely there. I am going to grasp another one when the opportunity comes. If you like it, just go for it. Cheers. 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## petalz

Alpina resale lower value probably due to heavy discount at grey market sellers. I had an Alpina and handled a JR terrascope & aquascope before. I would say both equal is quality. 
It's more about brand recognition due to above the line advertisement that is lacking with Alpina. This is especially true from my country here. Also I think being part of Swatch Group may have more budget for adverts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

It's just a lack of advertising. If they spent more money in that area it would be different. It's amazing what signing 1 or 2 celebrities would do in terms of recognition. But it's a double edged sword, the watches would easily cost 25-30% more, if not higher.


----------



## A MattR of Time

The Alpina I have is a keeper. And they have an authorized service center in the US, in Ohio.

But, public perception is based on celebrities and how much advertising dollars is spent. So, I don't put much stock in it.


----------



## tysonmax

A MattR of Time said:


> The Alpina I have is a keeper. And they have an authorized service center in the US, in Ohio.
> 
> But, public perception is based on celebrities and how much advertising dollars is spent. So, I don't put much stock in it.


That's a great looking diver!


----------



## A MattR of Time

tysonmax said:


> That's a great looking diver!


Thanks. It really surprised me with how well it is designed and built...


----------



## ronragus

Is alpina supposed to be the lower tier arm of FC? seem like FC is usually associated with higher msrp?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudesiggy

I don't think so. Alpina seems to be a more sporty sister brand to FC, with a focus on adventure and pilot's watches as well as some chunky diving styles. FC definitely seems more dressy, and even their auto-themed offerings are pretty traditional. I think that dressy flavor means FC's range is much broader in price. They also just have many more models.

FC does have more in-house movements, too, but from what I've observed they are sharing some of that capability with Alpina.


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Keep celebrities away from Alpina and the watches reasonably priced. I prefer it that way.
I have a few and love them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

"Alpina, wha's dat"?


----------



## mitchjrj

Question about ownership asked earlier...Alpina is owned by Frederique Constant who last year was bought by Citizen. Personally I think this diminishes their perception as being a small part of a huge Japanese conglomerate. Frederique was one of relatively few independents who called their own shots. Time will tell how they fit in under Citizen's umbrella.

The other perception challenge IMO is their purchased history. Yes, Alpina was established in 1883 and have some contributions and accomplishments under their belt. But they fell into obscurity until acquired by FC.

It's for both of these reasons why Oris I feel garners a bit more respect. They are (and I pray continue to be) independent and they have demonstrated the strength to survive for well over a century in continuous operation.

However, like Oris you can find Alpina deeply discounted. That destroys any potential resale value but also minimizes your exposure.

And all that aside, I think few here would debate that this is anything but a beautiful timepiece...










And for this particular example consider how
many contenders there are at this price with an in-house (granted, modular, but in-house nevertheless) flyback chrono. It's a short list. Eterna comes to mind as one example.

It's not an investment, never will be. If you like it buy one and wear it in good health.


----------



## VCheng

mitchjrj said:


> Question about ownership asked earlier...Alpina is owned by Frederique Constant who last year was bought by Citizen. Personally I think this diminishes their perception as being a small part of a huge Japanese conglomerate. Frederique was one of relatively few independents who called their own shots. Time will tell how they fit in under Citizen's umbrella.
> 
> The other perception challenge IMO is their purchased history. Yes, Alpina was established in 1883 and have some contributions and accomplishments under their belt. But they fell into obscurity until acquired by FC.
> 
> It's for both of these reasons why Oris I feel garners a bit more respect. They are (and I pray continue to be) independent and they have demonstrated the strength to survive for well over a century in continuous operation.
> 
> However, like Oris you can find Alpina deeply discounted. That destroys any potential resale value but also minimizes your exposure.
> 
> And all that aside, I think few here would debate that this is anything but a beautiful timepiece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for this particular example consider how
> many contenders there are at this price with an in-house (granted, modular, but in-house nevertheless) flyback chrono. It's a short list. Eterna comes to mind as one example.
> 
> It's not an investment, never will be. If you like it buy one and wear it in good health.


Fair and good analysis, though I wish Oris will have the same deep discount as Alpina.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Tourbillonare

Alpina these days seem to focus on sponsoring extreme alpine events and athletes that aligns with the sporty nature of its watches. Pretty cool but unfortunately they aren't as mainstream, which limits their exposure to the general public somewhat.

But we'll always have Billy Baldwin lol


----------



## TMH478

Alpina is solid! They have a great history and are well built. For the money, especially if you can get a discount, they are very hard to beat. They also have modified and in-house movements in their product lines. I had the Alpiner GMT 4 and sold it, however, I will be getting another Alpina very soon!


----------



## Cybotron

I have been thinking about an Alpina myself especially the pilot line. For some reason the resale value and name put me off.


----------



## MC88

Alpina makes a very solid watch and I feel they are undervalued. Public perception..meh...it's about your own perception....and maybe your wife's if you have one of those to answer to like I do.


----------



## MC88

I really wish I could add photos not in a thumbnail. Is that a mobile browser thing or am I just clueless how to do proper?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

MC88 said:


> I really wish I could add photos not in a thumbnail. Is that a mobile browser thing or am I just clueless how to do proper?


I'm seeing your image full sized, so it seems like it's working already (unless that's since your last edit).

On the topic at hand, I guess I'm kind of a weirdo. A lot of my watches happen to have solid resale value, but it's literally not something I factor in when I buy a watch.

As per public perception, I wouldn't say the perception is negative at all, I'd just say relatively unknown. But that's not really all that rare. The non-WUS public only knows maybe a dozen brands in general, even if we include famous affordable brands like Casio and Citizen.

I'd also say that I never really cared about public perception either, but it does interest me in a sort of intellectual level. If I had to guess Alpina would do well with the general public because it has no negative connotation associated with, it's Swiss and they look nice and usually have pretty movements. I'm a huge Grand Seiko fan, but in terms of public perception it sort of has to prove itself because of most people's association of Seiko with mid-priced watches, and in a sense Alpina benefits from starting with a clean slate.


----------



## MC88

I'm considering adding the Extreme Diver to my collection, next. It's definitely in the running for my next dive watch. Alpina is in my book a very high quality watch, no matter any public misconceptions.


----------



## Streetboss

I have a Seastrong Diver and I think Alpina makes a pretty good watch. I bought mine before some of the deep discounts in the gray market appeared but I don't regret it. I am trying to move the watch along now because I don't wear it enough and it deserves to be worn.
Kevin


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

Alpinas, IMHO, have a great value as a nice watch and a precise instrument. I do agree, though, that a lot depends on advertising: where they do it and who does matters. Celebrities go for big-bang watches, like Rolex, Hublot, AP, VC, etc. I think Kevin Costner is among the few who are working with low-end watches: he is advertising Jacques Lemans, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## kb.watch

I think alpinas perception is pretty flat but I'm okay with that. I only started coming around after putting on the heritage diver. That watch is beautiful.


----------



## JMD1082

I picked up a Star timer Chrono an love it. I realized the perception was lacking when friends noticed I had a new watch asked to see it and then were like "nice" but didn't really know the brand. Like others have said doesn't bother me much. I know I have a great watch and I like the fact that not everyone has one. I like to think of it as driving an Alpha Romeo or Aston Martin. Not everyone knows them, but they look sexy and are awesome sports cars.


----------



## wolfpack1995

I really like the Alpiner 4 GMT, nice looking watch but the rest of the line does nothing for me. Seems like the best way to buy an Alpina is used or grey market.


----------



## NegNoodles

I've always heard that Alpina is a solid brand, but I guess it's not too well known. I live in Canada, and the malls here only carry brand names. So unless you're an actual enthusiast, chances are you'll probably never hear of this name.


----------



## stipebst

Chronograph from picture above looks nothing less good as white daytona


----------

